

Hook-up Truck: A modern dating solution for safe sexual adventuring - VengefulCynic
http://hookuptruck.org/

======
nanidin
> Hook-up Truck™ is a registered trademark, in case you hadn't figured that
> out yet.

I'm having my doubts about this statement purely because they're not using the
® symbol that actually means registered trademark. However, searching the
trademark database actually does reveal that it is registered[0].

[0][http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4806:5h6...](http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4806:5h6y08.2.1)

~~~
redspark
I suppose Shaggin' Wagon was already registered.

------
kghose
A van would be more appropriate. Perhaps a Volkswagen Van.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Clearly when they expand the service into the 'nostalgia' market, maybe an
optional '69 Impala, the one where the seat back could be leaned flat back. (A
favorite of salesmen and drive-in movie goers)

Seems like a great tool to facilitate prostitution (I suppose that is one form
of sexual adventuring)

